# Mike Arnold Insulin Protocol- Shakes



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Has anyone here tried the Mike Arnold pre workout insulin protocol?

It requires 3 shakes with some very specific ingredients....just wondered if all those sups are absolutely necessary or if there is a simplified way of doing it?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

ReRaise said:


> Has anyone here tried the Mike Arnold pre workout insulin protocol?
> 
> It requires 3 shakes with some very specific ingredients....just wondered if all those sups are absolutely necessary or if there is a simplified way of doing it?


I did mutants one and felt it was too many shakes. I think they are similar


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

ive just tried 8iu pre workout (half hour after oats and egg whites). Ate a pack of wine gums during training and had a killer pump.

That was only 25g simple carbs, does this mean I can get away with pre workout slin without all the sugary shakes? Just a smallish amount of dex infra workout then a solid pwo meal?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

ReRaise said:


> ive just tried 8iu pre workout (half hour after oats and egg whites). Ate a pack of wine gums during training and had a killer pump.
> 
> That was only 25g simple carbs, does this mean I can get away with pre workout slin without all the sugary shakes? Just a smallish amount of dex infra workout then a solid pwo meal?


If you are eating a good amount of carbs throughout the day and a good blend of carbs, then pre-workout slin with a small intra drink and post workout meal is fine. This is what I do. No pre or post shakes for me, I don't see the point. My blood sugar stays fairly stable.

I do eat an entire pack of rice cakes post workout though....


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ReRaise said:


> ive just tried 8iu pre workout (half hour after oats and egg whites). Ate a pack of wine gums during training and had a killer pump.
> 
> That was only 25g simple carbs, does this mean I can get away with pre workout slin without all the sugary shakes? Just a smallish amount of dex infra workout then a solid pwo meal?


I go with 4-8iu pre workout and 50 pre, 50 intra and 50 post when I am using slin.

that is pretty much all of my carbs for the day around my workout.


----------



## La_pantera (Sep 4, 2015)

I am considering to mikes insulin protocol to but some.things I not.understand why only 20g protein?

20g whey or 10g whey and 10g cassein?


----------

